

Patent analyst accused of anti-Google stance funded by Microsoft - nextparadigms
http://9to5google.com/2011/10/14/patent-analyst-accused-of-anti-google-stance-funded-by-microsoft/

======
1010011010
Why does anyone trust Microsoft? They always fight dirty.

